# Moving to Hurghada - Egypt



## yoyo :) (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello, 
My husband has been offered a job in Hurghada, and we suppose to move to after 1 month with a 8 years kid. i'm so worry about our life style there and if there are any kids activities or not. of course i know it'll different than staying in hotel for few days or even weeks, but do you have any ideas for kids life or activities as being a residents??


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

yoyo :) said:


> Hello,
> My husband has been offered a job in Hurghada, and we suppose to move to after 1 month with a 8 years kid. i'm so worry about our life style there and if there are any kids activities or not. of course i know it'll different than staying in hotel for few days or even weeks, but do you have any ideas for kids life or activities as being a residents??[/QUOT
> 
> There are many activites for children of that age and once you arrive and get sorted with a school the other mothers will soon let you know where and when they are...but you could also try Hurghada Mums on F/book.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope you have arrived and settled in. There are lots of things for you to do involving your child. One would be to come to Blue Moon Craft Fair on Friday 20th Sept. It is on the middle El Gouna Rd from Hurghada, just past M7 on the right. Blue Moon is an animal sanctuary and Artists studio. You will be able to see the work being done and feed the donkeys, goats, sheep etc. I believe there are activities planned for children. 
There is a Rangers group which take 8 years olds, they do a lot of activities and work towards badges. 
There is a women's group called Lotus which meets in the Marina at Alf Leila coffee shop (Mosque end) every Wednesday at 3 to 5 pm in Summer and 1 to 3pm in Winter. They have outings, charity events and various classes/activities which raise money for the local orphanage and handicapped centres. All nationalities welcome. 
Enjoy.


----------

